# reccommeded schools



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

Can anyone tell me anything about Latifah school? What residential area is it, and what are the main nationalities?


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

mardigras said:


> Can anyone tell me anything about Latifah school? What residential area is it, and what are the main nationalities?


Hi and welcome to the forum.

You have posted in the right forum, so I am sure you will get some good advice.

Regards

Michelle


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Latifah is a girls school.
It is an Arabic school.
Recently non-Emiratis were allowed to go, but there will be a different fee structure for them, non-locals must sit an entrance exam, and of course being an Arabic school,must be fluent in Arabic, though English is also spoken.
I believe the only non-locals are children of the staff.


----------



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi thanks for the reply. We have just accepted a job offer for Dubai and will be moving the end of July. I have been told schools close on Thursday.. If we cannot secure a place anywhere can you secure a place in September even if you miss a couple of weeks. I know that it is possible here[uk] in independant schools as we have done it. I am most aware that I wouldn't have time before closure to visit schools. Would I be better waiting untill September and then visiting as many as poss. that have any available places?
We have been given a list of about12 appropriate schools


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

you need to get onto this ASAP, school places are very hard to get.


----------



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks Armani, I have been told about school places being scarce... Have you heard of anyone who hasn't got a place anywhere and what they then do?


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

personally I have only ever heard of one child who didn't get a place and he went to the UK for a year with his mother and then came back. There is alot of movement, but you must get onto it ASAP.


----------



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

First thing tomorrow [sunday]. I cannot get a mileage of Dubai. How many miles across and back is it, by this I mean built up areas.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

where will you be living and how old are the children?


----------



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

Need to find school place first, then accomodation - this will be provided by company. My husband is going first, then we will follow. So it is a case of finding which school has places ad then the accomodation nearest to it I hope....


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

You may need to just ring , ring and ring this week. (some schools have already closed for summer)
Be aware that at most schools, a child needs to sit an entrance exam 1st, so if you do find a school with places, you may not actually have a place, unless child passes exam. You will need to check with each school, as some may have a place without sitting the exam.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

where is your husbands office?


----------



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

Not sure, working on jebal ali for alaboodah


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

so I would guess you will be living springs/Meadows area. Look at The Wellington, Regent International and DBS.


----------



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

Sorry, ALNABOODAH!!!! how far are these residential areas to Jebal Ali new island? And are they in the 'emirates hills'?
I have bought a map but some of these ares are not signed...


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Latifah is admitting non-Emiratis? The teaching staff is top-notch. Perhaps you have an offer to teach at Latifah? At any rate, before deciding on Latifah I would want to know as much as possible about the level of English of the students where your child will be placed. For some reason I'm inclined to think that the level of the English language learner is below the other international schools. Again, you'l want to confim that info.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

mardigras said:


> Sorry, ALNABOODAH!!!! how far are these residential areas to Jebal Ali new island? And are they in the 'emirates hills'?
> I have bought a map but some of these ares are not signed...


Do you mean near Palm Jebel Ali ?
If so, you could also try Garden View Villas in Jebel Ali. It is only about a 10 min drive to Palm from Jebel Ali.

Meadows, Lakes, Jumeirah Islands, (all areas with villas) etc should only be 20 mins - 30 mins (I guess) 

Al Naboodah do a lot of things in lots of areas. 
Is your hubby going to be in the Jebel Ali Free Zone?


----------



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

After ringing a lot of schools we have been told that there are places available at Jumeirah college -so application is at the ready... This school and its facilities look good. I have a daughter aged 11 going ito year 7 who has had a n independant educatio since year one and is used to taking entrance exams. Do you think that they will be pretty similar? 
Looking at the location map it looks pretty close to residential areas that you mentioned


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

it's about a 20 - 30 minute run to JC from the Springs/Meadows area. Excellent school though - my friends son has just completed year 7 and loved every minute of it! well done!


----------



## Kim67 (May 30, 2008)

*Regent International School*

Hi everyone

I'm reading through recent threads to try and find information on Regent International School, will keep reading, but thought I'd post my question in the meantime.

We're moving to Dubai from Australia for the start of the school year in September. We've been offered places for our three kids at Regent International. The friend who submitted the application for us thought that the school seemed a little chaotic and disorganised when he was there.

Does anyone have kids at the school and could you let me know what you think of it please.

Thanks.

Kim


----------



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

Any idea on boy/girl ratio? My daughter is in all girls at the mo, but from years one to five she was in a co-ed independant school- we pulled her out of this because she was one of 4 girls in her class.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Kim67 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm reading through recent threads to try and find information on Regent International School, will keep reading, but thought I'd post my question in the meantime.
> 
> ...


my 4 year old is there and she loves it! go for it !


----------



## Kim67 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks Geordie for your advice on Regent 

We're still to make the final decision. We've also had advice from GEMS Royal Dubai that they have places for the kids. So hopefully the decision will be made and kids have places within the next week or so. That will be a big weight off my mind and will make it easier for my husband to choose somewhere to live when he arrives mid-July. 

Now all I have to do is find a good ballet school and we'll be set. One of the teenage girls at my daughters' ballet school here in Perth, Western Australia was born and bred in Dubai and she went to Turning Pointe. I'm going to see if I can catch up with her mum this week to pick her brain.


----------

